# Bolt Buffer messes up. Displays future time and you can't 30 sec skip (video)



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I've seen a lot of posts about the bolt buffer...
I've finally captured the issue I am having on the main unit and the mini.
You live tv out of a recording to a 30 min buffer. You go to the beginning of the buffer (This was at 11:51pm) I recorded a show from 11-11:30 so the buffer should be 21 minutes. It was but you could not skip forward in the buffer and the time displayed was past midnight (IN THE FUTURE!). Until you FF to the end of the buffer and the rewind back again you cannot do anything with the tv stream....Also when the FF reaches the end of the buffer the Tivo Bolt makes a strange beep noise...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195805628280844290


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Could the recent day light saving have altered your time and put you out of whack? (without knowing anything about this issue, i'm suggesting making sure you are in the correct time zone).


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> Could the recent day light saving have altered your time and put you out of whack? (without knowing anything about this issue, i'm suggesting making sure you are in the correct time zone).


No, If you watch carefully you'll see the time corrects itself when I ff and then rew. It happens frequently with the buffer. At 11 sec of the video you can see the stream is at 12am...and then when the video rewinds and ff again it's only 11:51pm. The buffer time code is off. When this happens you have no control over the buffer unless you ff to "live" and then rewind again. You can't pause and you can't jump back or rewind. It behaves as if you are at the start of a 30min buffer with no leeway.


----------



## mb2k (Apr 24, 2004)

I am seeing problems similar to this. Was there ever any resolution? I'm currently on the line with Tivo Support.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

There seems to be a few different threads that have similar symptoms about the Time and Skipping.

Could this one be at all related to this one:

Tivo won't rewind or pause live tv on any tuner ?

-KP


----------



## mb2k (Apr 24, 2004)

thanks kpeters59, that thread seems to be about the same issue I'm having.


----------

